# ****** On Facbook



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

Some pratt has started a facebook page about hating cyclist grrrrr
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Abusi...-ok-to-ride-bikes-on-the-road/189509051112749


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

Its a fact all cyclists are dicks!DescriptionIf you know a cyclist you know a dick, these dicks continually f**K everyday life by riding there slow ****ed bikes on busy road ways... **** these dicks by yelling abuse and if possible other materials at them everytime u pass...

This winds me up if we all report it maybe we can get it banned anyone interested in helping to click on report abuse, I find this offensive


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2011)

markharry66 said:


> Some pratt has started a facebook page about hating cyclist grrrrr
> http://www.facebook....189509051112749



i just reported the page - due to threats of vioence and acts of aggression


----------



## cyclegeek (6 Aug 2011)

I just put a report in, its disgusting. You should do the same, i put it down as a 'credible threat of violence' on the options given.


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Aug 2011)

I've reported the page.


----------



## ACS (6 Aug 2011)

jowwy said:


> i just reported the page - due to threats of vioence and acts of aggression



+1


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Aug 2011)

Mark_Robson said:


> I've reported the page.



Yes, as many people as possible should do that and it will probably get closed down quickly - mind you, it looks like the same person has set up many similar pages (i.e. most of the 'people' who like this page).


----------



## edindave (6 Aug 2011)

ACS said:


> +1



And here.


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2011)

I've reported it too.

He seems a little angry about something. Perhaps his girlfriend left him for a cyclist, or he just can't learn to ride without stabilisers.


----------



## the snail (6 Aug 2011)

reported. I almost feel sorry for people that are are so pathetically stupid though


----------



## captainhastings (6 Aug 2011)

Reported it too it is pretty pathetic though hardly worth the effort


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2011)

In the past I would have said ignore the sad barsteward but it seems that this hate might be spilling over to the real world :-( The pr1ck who set up a similar, but different page about Neil Lennon was done for inciting sectarian violence, this page does similar


----------



## jayonabike (6 Aug 2011)

I have also reported the page.


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

Have also reported the tosser


----------



## julesdavis1965 (6 Aug 2011)

reported it


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

Reported.

Can't help noticing that these people even talk on facebook like complete idiots.. there's a definite overuse of the f word and an under use of simple grammar.


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

One in particular is offensive beyond belief if you read the page saying that all cyclist mothers should die of cancer and calling anyone who argues with him the g word. I find that sort of language offensive and disgusting


----------



## Boydie (6 Aug 2011)

Reported; but the sad thing is that they're are hundreds of these types of sick groups on FB and they're is nothing being done about it.


----------



## JonnyBlade (6 Aug 2011)

markharry66 said:


> Some pratt has started a facebook page about hating cyclist grrrrr
> http://www.facebook....189509051112749



Just joined it. Should be a bit of an experience


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

Then maybe its time we did why should we always take it on the chinn there are enough of us


----------



## Becs (6 Aug 2011)

another report on it's way. 

He sounds like the bloke that deliberately swerved at me then got out of his car to "lamp me one" then realised I was a girl . . . . . apparently he doesn't hit women, just calls them "fat c*nt cyclists that shouldn't be on the road"!


----------



## markharry66 (6 Aug 2011)

If it doesnt get banned spam it with comments lol


----------



## StuAff (6 Aug 2011)

And yet another report here.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (6 Aug 2011)

Reported here too.


----------



## Ellis456 (6 Aug 2011)

I don't use facebook, theres pages hating everything lol, you name it.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (6 Aug 2011)

Reported.

Maybe we should all join it as cyclists wishing to forgive and spread the love


----------



## Easytigers (6 Aug 2011)

Just reported it too! It's so sad that this guy has such a hangup...


----------



## Static.65 (6 Aug 2011)

jowwy said:


> i just reported the page - due to threats of vioence and acts of aggression



+1


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2011)

Can't see how to report it. Do you have to be registered on the site?


----------



## barongreenback (6 Aug 2011)

Facebook brings out the worst in people. OP: how did you find that page? With just 86 likes and so recently set up, someone close to you must have liked it?


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2011)

Filth like that just reminds me why I've never bothered with Facebook.


----------



## derrick (6 Aug 2011)

reported,


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2011)

how du report it


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2011)

derrick said:


> reported,


How? Do you have to join up to be able to report a page?


----------



## edindave (6 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> How? Do you have to join up to be able to report a page?



Not sure if you have to be logged in with an account, but there's a link at the bottom of the left hand column on the page on my screen.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2011)

edindave said:


> Not sure if you have to be logged in with an account, but there's a link at the bottom of the left hand column on the page on my screen.



You must need to be logged in then, all I see is create a page where you said. 

That's a shame as it means I cannot report it


----------



## John90 (6 Aug 2011)

I'm unclear how to report it also, but the people writing on the site are so retarded I'm not sure whether it's worth rising to the bait.


----------



## edindave (6 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> You must need to be logged in then, all I see is create a page where you said.
> 
> That's a shame as it means I cannot report it



I have the "report page" option two below "create a page"

Weird that it gives you the option to create a page but not report one!






I've also reported that 'Nicholas', via his own page, under the 'harassment' option.


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

jim55 said:


> how du report it



Yes! I'm registered on Face-Book, but never use the site!! So how do I report this foul mouthed idiot? He should be banned from Face Book permanently, In fact he should be reported to the law! He needs to be put in prison or sectioned in a mental institute!


----------



## Zoiders (6 Aug 2011)

I cant believe you are all getting het up about this.

The page is a wind up.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2011)

Reported


----------



## JonnyBlade (6 Aug 2011)

He just called me gay lol .................. how did he know I was really happy?


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> He just called me gay lol .................. how did he know I was really happy?



Because its 7pm on Saturday the 6th of August; this is supposed to be the happiest moment of the year


----------



## Norm (6 Aug 2011)

Let's not let the poor use of language infect CC too, please.


----------



## JonnyBlade (6 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> Let's not let the poor use of language infect CC too, please.



Now that wouldn't do


----------



## TheCharityShop (6 Aug 2011)

Who cares about this lowlife scumbag, who cares about facebook?

unfortuneatley this is this sick world we live in, populated by neanderthal thugs who should be culled and the world would be a better place


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I cant believe you are all getting het up about this.
> 
> The page is a wind up.



Hope your not condonning his actions and foul mouthed writing? People like that should be banned from any internet community! Maybe Face Book should be shut down for allowing such language to be written on their web site!


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Who cares about this lowlife scumbag, who cares about facebook?
> 
> unfortuneatley this is this sick world we live in, populated by neanderthal thugs who should be culled and the world would be a better place



Maybe a little too far a measure ? But I certainly agree with your sentiments!

M


----------



## Zoiders (6 Aug 2011)

Moss said:


> Hope your not condonning his actions and foul mouthed writing? People like that should be banned from any internet community! Maybe Face Book should be shut down for allowing such language to be written on their web site!


You are the spam bot used to mimic the personality of Mary Whitehouse and I claim my five ponds.


----------



## JonnyBlade (6 Aug 2011)

He's up for the wind up. I know it's not good to encourage this sort of thing but it can be entertaining I suppose. At the end of the day it's all mouth. On the minus side, FB is very poor at moderating but then again it's an efficient government spy tool and they want to know everything, warts and all!


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> Get plan, get rid of a multi-billion dollar business in these economic times



The bigger they are, the harder they fall! There's more to life than being wealthy! Face Book should be Policed by an independant body; and their administration dept held accountable for allowing an infringment on human rights to be published on their web site!

DISGRACEFUL


----------



## Zoiders (6 Aug 2011)

Moss said:


> The bigger they are, the harder they fall! There's more to life than being wealthy! Face Book should be Policed by an independant body; and their administration dept held accountable for allowing an infringment on human rights to be published on their web site!
> 
> DISGRACEFUL


You aren't quite getting how this human rights thing works are you?

Where is the facepalm smiley when you need it?


----------



## Piemaster (6 Aug 2011)

Reported.

Even if the page creator is on a wind-up it doesn't mean all those writing on the wall see it as a wind-up too.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Aug 2011)

reported


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> You are the spam bot used to mimic the personality of Mary Whitehouse and I claim my five ponds.



Well, if believing in dignity; and an acceptable social language for every day communication! I'll acept your Five PONDS (pounds) Money wont buy Class!	But it is distiguishable in any society.


----------



## perplexed (6 Aug 2011)

I had a look at the link, and all I could see was a load of incomprehensible gibberish. The "posts" don't appear to be in any order or natural follow on... I must be dim.

Anyway, the originator of the drivel is a feck wit.


----------



## 2Loose (6 Aug 2011)

Moss said:


> Well, if believing in dignity; and an acceptable social language for every day communication! I'll acept your Five PONDS (pounds) Money wont buy Class!	But it is distiguishable in any society.



Believing that all 750 MILLION facebook users will be sensible is a waste of time! Save your breathe.


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Aug 2011)

I think its great they have a site like that. The more time those knuckle draggers spend grunting at their monitors and proding their keyboards with their ape like hands the more time they`re not on the roads.

I see alot of subarus, focus STs and L200 warriors sitting on drives while the owners dribble out their clarkson-esqu replies.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2011)

jowwy said:


> i just reported the page - due to threats of vioence and acts of aggression



I've done the same


----------



## The Dwaff Family (6 Aug 2011)

Vile, not sure I can manage to say anything else about it  I have also reported it.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2011)

markharry66 said:


> This winds me up if we all report it maybe we can get it banned anyone interested in helping to click on report abuse, I find this offensive



unfortunately for the person who created this page, I have shown my dislike in many forms. Fortunately however, there are links in some of the comments to other abusive pages. 

I have reported them all.


----------



## Tinuts (6 Aug 2011)

markharry66 said:


> Its a fact all cyclists are dicks!DescriptionIf you know a cyclist you know a dick, these dicks continually f**K everyday life by riding there slow ****ed bikes on busy road ways... **** these dicks by yelling abuse and if possible other materials at them everytime u pass...


I imagine the mastery of the english language displayed here reflects the level of intellect with which we're dealing.


----------



## Moss (6 Aug 2011)

2Loose said:


> Believing that all 750 MILLION facebook users will be sensible is a waste of time! Save your breathe.



Agreed,	Sad but true; but one small voice can sometimes be heard! Although, point taken! Sigh, Put soap box away!


----------



## Simba (6 Aug 2011)

I've reported it too.


----------



## markharry66 (7 Aug 2011)

I was looking for a page on Road bikes and this came up


----------



## ChrisRicho (7 Aug 2011)

jowwy said:


> i just reported the page - due to threats of vioence and acts of aggression



Same


----------



## Saluki (7 Aug 2011)

I have reported too.
What a saddo, venting all over the web. You would think that he would have better things to do.


----------



## Bungleaio (7 Aug 2011)

If it was a page moaning about cyclists using the pavement then I would support it but moaning about using the roads is ridiculous.

I've reported it too.


----------



## Allirog (7 Aug 2011)

I think Faecesbook is doing a public service by allowing all the peabrained retards in society to have an uncensored platform to vent their frustration with their miserable,unfulfilled lives.It's a safety valve for the slackjawed,semi illiterate minority, and it keeps them off the streets-for a while.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Aug 2011)

cyclegeek said:


> I just put a report in, its disgusting. You should do the same, i put it down as a 'credible threat of violence' on the options given.



Ditto.


----------



## cloggsy (7 Aug 2011)

Idiots! Have you noticed the vast majority of the posters can't even spell, let alone drive


----------



## downfader (7 Aug 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> It's gone!




Has it, or is it marked as private after they've found the traffic source? We've had this before on other forums where people find nasty buggers like this trying to incite violence, they sometimes pop up again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Twigman (7 Aug 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/I-HATE-CYCLISTS/343470465437


there's plenty more pages like that though


----------



## wiggydiggy (7 Aug 2011)

Meh.......

I used to be on facebook under a false but realistic name but I gave it up when I started receiving cold calls for windows, accidents etc on my home phone for the fake person.

Whether facebook sells your details or other individuals use it to get them for themselves its not worth it., I'm not reporting it as every day a million things offend or upset me on facebook, I just dont know about them


----------



## markharry66 (8 Aug 2011)

Never put telephone numbers email addresses anywhere public on the net there used to be a company that sold extraction software for facebook 
Friends on facebook do not need to look at personal information. Its a scammers dream to have your address telephone number and personal information at your finger tips


----------



## PBancroft (8 Aug 2011)

I tend not to think too much about Facebook "hate" groups - most are populated by children, either in age or mentality.

The trouble is, on most websites you hide behind a pseudonym which gives the impression of being anonymous. People say stuff online which they would never say in the real world. This assumption of anonymity has spread onto Facebook, even though _most_ people use their real names and details.

There's an interesting post from a guy called Rishi on the latest group, posting a famous picture of a group of cyclists being hit by a drunk driver during a race (which, if I recall correctly, was on a closed road). One person died during the incident. On the thread this Rishi character states that he is glad another poster's friends died. Do you think for a moment he would have said anything like that to the person's face? Of course not - for one thing he would run the risk of being punched squarely in the jaw. For another, _most_ people sympathise with others emotions in real life. Online, some people detach themselves from it. 

If you think the cyclist hating groups are bad, there are similar groups against librarians, teachers, the Police... in fact any group you care to think of. Its nothing special, but just people venting about things they would normally keep to themselves or their group of friends but not act on. 

It is ugly though, and its one of the reasons why I've started to truly dislike Farcebollocks, but I still keep an account. I'm not entirely sure why now though...


----------

